# Halloween Spider Hairdo



## tkstrawn64 (Aug 1, 2008)

Awesome!! Don't think I am brave enough to shave my head, but if I was a guy I would do this!!!!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't have enough hair on the back of my head to even make the web! That is pretty cool though and daring. LOL


----------

